# PaperTowel help...



## Tavia06 (Apr 23, 2012)

My baby girl has been home a week today, and for the last couple nights she has been pulling the paper towel that is in her litter box out...the first night home she actually went into the litter box and went potty there but now she just goes in her wheel. Thats the other thing she has discovered that she can crawl under her bucket wheel and is pooping all over under there and making a big mess. she is only 7 weeks old, but i think shes quilling already, at first i kept finding little while quills in her hedgie bag, but no dark ones, so i thought she was loosing her "baby" quills, but yesterday i started to notice dark ones and a lot of little patches on her that i can see new quills growing into. Do you guys think she could be pulling out the paper towel cause shes quilling?? I also noticed she nibbled the corners the last two nights... I dont want her getting sick or anything. hope someone has some experience with this.


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

My Kazooie does not work well with paper towels - she likes to pull her nasty paper towels from under the wheel and take them into her igloo with her. I guess I should say she works with them _too_ well :roll: . I eventually gave up on using paper towels and moved to big fleece squares that I put under the wheel instead. It works great  You could maybe try this or a litter pan with Yesterday's News or a similar litter - just make sure that it is non-clumping and is perfume/dye free 
Are you sure she is actually pottying under the wheel and that it isn't just runoff? Regardless, a litter box does its best work under the wheel to catch all flying poos/pees, since that is where most hedgies do their pottying anyways


----------



## Tavia06 (Apr 23, 2012)

Dont your fleece squares get really really nasty?? the paper towel is always completely soaked and dripping with pee and poo every morning and the wheel has a huge puddle and poo everywhere... how often do you wash the fleece?? I made fleece/flannette liners and I want to be eco friendly but Im going through paper towel like no bodys business! as for her flying poos, she is climbing behind the wheel as i caught her the other night, she sticks her butt on the leg of the wheel and poos on it  :? she was for a while there doing her business as she was eating and drinking.. didnt even move... just kept eating and then walked through her mess all over everything!! Im glad she hasnt continued that!Anywho I would like to try the fleece, but.... I dont have my own place and share a washer dryer and putting sopping wet poopy fleece in there everyday is not going to win me brownie points... any advice?


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

I change out the fleece squares up to every day. Back at my university, I don't have a washer/dryer at all so I do the hedgehog laundry by hand in the bathroom sink, which is an option. Babies also tend to potty more and potty everywhere! I've noticed that as Kazooie got older, she has limited herself a little more as to where she potties and how much.
I think the best option for your super-pooper might be a disposable aluminum baking tray filled with a good cat litter and put under the wheel. That way there is no washing and easy clean up! Plus the litter lasts a while and is not very expensive


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

The litter thing is a good idea. You'll want to use something like Yesterdays News which are recycled paper pellets, but if you choose cat litter make sure its non clumping and odorless. Btw, may I ask what kind of wheel you have?


----------



## Tavia06 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you guys! I think I will try some paper pellets and a tray... I removed the litter pan last night to see what happened and just put extra paper towel down to absorb more and it seemed to work she didnt pull anything out, she did nibble a little bit on the corner but that was it... it doesn't look like she ate any just chewed it. I have a bucket wheel, the breeder I got her from usually sells a wheel with every baby, they make them their selves and its great! I think shes just a bit uncomfortable cause shes quilling, this morning there are way more quills all over the floor than there where when I went to bed. Thanks for your advice!


----------

